# Mauviel or Bourgeat 5QT Stewpot, which one??????????????????



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Here: https://www.akitchen.com/store/bourgeat-370024.html?itemid=38884

And Here: https://www.francecorner.com/copper-cookware/1416-34293-mauviel-m-250c-stewpot.html#/75-size-24_cm


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I'm getting ready to move into my first house ever and the stew pot would be a nice grace to the unit. Help please.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I’m sure that either will be an extremely nice housewarming present. They seem to be exactly equivalent. Congratulations on the new home. Enjoy!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_WOW_ ... more than $500 for a stewpot.

_WOW._


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

If you are buying this for yourself, I would suggest looking at used copper on Ebay. I have bought quite a bit of copper cookware from them and for quite a lot less than retail. If buying a pot online, even retail you should also make sure you understand the size being offered. Measure a similar pot you already own to match the measurements in the ad. The pictures can be a little deceiving. 
If you can get used to the auction style of buying, five hundred dollars on eBay will buy you a lot of copper.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

All things being equal, Mauviel would be the choice I'd recommend. Make sure its the 2.5mm thickness.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

sgsvirgil said:


> All things being equal, Mauviel would be the choice I'd recommend. Make sure its the 2.5mm thickness.


Both are 2.5, but I have an affinity to Mauviel also!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Iceman said:


> _WOW_ ... more than $500 for a stewpot. _WOW._


I understand. But. BUT the pot being made of copper heats amazingly quick. And that's the reason that Mauviel states in their instructions to not turn up the heat beyond halfway because copper is a superior conductor of heat. I'd state that the copper pot heats at least 4 or 5 times quicker than a corresponding steel clad pot.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Which did you get?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

brianshaw said:


> Which did you get?


The Mauviel 5qt stew pot @ 2.5mm thick with smooth finish (not hand hammered).


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow... sweeet!!!!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

kokopuffs said:


> The Mauviel 5qt stew pot @ 2.5mm thick with smooth finish (not hand hammered).


You're gonna love it! Good for you!


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico (Nov 9, 2020)

Nicely done, Koko, congrats!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Julia Child once said something like, "Copper pans don't make you.a good cook. They inspire you to cook." That's certainly been true for me. Plus they look great, even when not polished. Congratulations on your new source of inspiration. If you feel like buying more copper, there's nothing wrong with that.


----------

